# Dog lovers are herp haters.



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 22, 2006)

Check this out. Dog owners hate us. But we have a member in their closet. (Not me by the way)

http://forums.dogzonline.com.au/index.php?showtopic=71657


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 22, 2006)

id like to stick their heads in chicken wire,,grrrrrrr
dont get me started on bird nettiing
baz


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 22, 2006)

stopsnakes.com ??????wtf electronic snake repellants...???????...grrr with my ninja computer skills i could sabotage that site within an hour....


----------



## JasonL (Aug 22, 2006)

sure to create a uproar here I think.


----------



## raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Check this out. Dog owners hate us. But we have a member in their closet. (Not me by the way)
> 
> http://forums.dogzonline.com.au/index.php?showtopic=71657



Yep saw that was sent to me, Iam a Dog and reptile lover does that make me a bad person?


----------



## coatesy (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

i have both as well and know others that are the same works ok for me


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

i love all animals, even toads, but i kill them when i see them,the toads that is.
but i would happily use half the people who posted in that thread for sharkbait if i had a chance,and im working on it to


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

Didn't mention anyone being a bad person Joe  I also have 2 dogs. Was merely pointing out what THAT community thought of us (or at least our animals)


----------



## Magpie (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

Couldn't be bothered reading it, is it as bad as what some of our own members think of people who don't wear shoes?


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

i love snakes, dogs, cats, eels, some fish and respect the rights of every living creature, they have just as much right to be where they are as i do where i am... living in a country town though, i hear a lot of the "killed a snake on the weekend" stories and i either tell them to shut their noise holes or i just get up and leave....

Tis a sad truth of this world


----------



## Nome (Aug 22, 2006)

I have dogs as well...but that attitude is just disgusting :evil: 

Mags, apparently brown snakes are evil and hunt people down and seek out humans and dogs to kill them..therefore they should be killed before they have the chance.

Can't believe with all the education around and laws protecting them, that this attitude still exists.

Animal lovers my butt. :evil:


----------



## mitchyj (Aug 22, 2006)

wat a load of [email protected] i luv dogs and snakes there a bit ignorant i think


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

Magpie- I'm sorry if having standards offends you. 

Personally, I don't want my family (any member of it) walking around looking like they're homeless. And thats the bottom line. 
If you want to look like a hobo, then go for it. But personally, I have personal pride in my appearance, and in the appearance of my child.


----------



## Tryonreef (Aug 22, 2006)

*Bit Heartless*

Some of them are cruel bastards especially with regards to the chicken wire ,dying like that would have to be similar to a dog getting baited I"d reckon .Some of those individuals on that site seem to be a little heartless....Scott


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

*yawn*


----------



## cris (Aug 22, 2006)

> Couldn't be bothered reading it, is it as bad as what some of our own members think of people who don't wear shoes?


 :lol: 

I read a few pages seemed like most of them were OK to me a couple of them are the just anti-snake idiots but apart from that seemed like decent ppl or does it get worse in the last 4 pages?

Anyone thinks ppl are just going to get up and leave their house because of a snake must be off the planet. A fence and/or making your yard not suitable for them is the only reasonable thing you can do. If the snake is a genuine threat and a snake catcher cant just come and get it and they choose to kill it, so be it, get over it.
the netting apart from being cruel, wouldnt stop small snakes either.

There was some one saying brown snakes will never chase you or bite you unless you attack them or something that is BS. The person who got bitten in their bed was probably a good warming rock until they got bitten. They can chase ppl too although its very unlikely, but suggesting they are out to get ppl just shows how stupid some ppl are. An untrained dog and a dangerous snake is not a good combination.

but yeah it got to boring to read after 4 pages any highlights? does anyone point out that dogs can be trained to avoid snakes?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 22, 2006)

tyron reef, a snake can be caught in bidnetting till it starve to death,usually the shock will kill it after a month,best case scenerio , it freezes to to the point of hypothermia and dies a little bit quicker


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

i love dogs heaps and also reptiles heaps


----------



## lizardboy_ryan (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

my neighbour killed an inocent diamond python a few weeks ago because it went near her birds cage. She also killed a red belly a year or 2 ago because it was in the dog area. Lots of people are so ignorent.
a few of my friends were also going to kill a legless lizard because they thought it was a snake. Fortunatly i grabbed it in time before they hit it with a hammer.


----------



## expansa1 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RE: Bit Heartless*



JandC_Reptiles said:


> *yawn*




Really interesting comment!

Did you come up with that all by yourself?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Bit Heartless*

Nope, had to get help with that 1 sorry.
Seems im not as boring as other posters so I needed assistance.


----------



## Khukuri (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

Ergh. I tried my best on the first page, but left the net for a few days and came back to that explosion of SNAKES ARE EVIL THEY WILL CHASE YOU DOWN IN YOUR SLEEP RANT RANT RANT. I get enough of people spewing "The Only Good Snake Etc" when I do reptile demos, I don't need it online too. 

Despressing. I'm going to go snuggle my BHPs now and the local shelter dogs tomorrow, and since it is clearly impossible to like both dogs and snakes, I will apparently implode.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*



AntaresiaLady said:


> Magpie- I'm sorry if having standards offends you.
> 
> Personally, I don't want my family (any member of it) walking around looking like they're homeless. And thats the bottom line.
> If you want to look like a hobo, then go for it. But personally, I have personal pride in my appearance, and in the appearance of my child.


I find that offence AL, I am part aboriginal and have never liked wearing shoes and do so only when it serves the purpose of keeping my feet warm or on occasions where they might be required, in fact the vast majority of aboriginal people rarely wear shoes, in fact a large number have probably never put them on, ever!!

It takes a very small person to think less of someone simply cause they are not wearing shoes. There is nothing wrong with having pride in how you and your children look, but to say that about someone just because they might not always wear shoes is a disgusting thing to say. Actually I cannot even say on this forum how I feel about what you have just said.

:evil:


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*



> Magpie- I'm sorry if having standards offends you.
> 
> Personally, I don't want my family (any member of it) walking around looking like they're homeless. And thats the bottom line.
> If you want to look like a hobo, then go for it. But personally, I have personal pride in my appearance, and in the appearance of my child.


 Look lady sometimes you have to dash to the shops and seeing as it isn't a black tie affair you dont always have time to dress up do your hair and put make up on. It's nothing to do with looking like a hobo, when did we become so intolerant?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

here is what netting can do
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=7593&amp;hl=tiger
baz


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

Rob Bredl, the barefoot bushman is her idol 
(or is it Rob the homeless hobo scrub man?)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 22, 2006)

OK, for those that didn't get to the end. There is one interesting post in the thread. Enjoy.



> I have deliberately stayed away from this thread because the subject of snakes is not good for my blood pressure and the Board gives me messages that say "You have posted more emoticons than this board allows! "
> 
> But I cannot remain silent any longer .......
> 
> ...


----------



## Magpie (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*



> Magpie- I'm sorry if having standards offends you.
> 
> Personally, I don't want my family (any member of it) walking around looking like they're homeless. And thats the bottom line.
> If you want to look like a hobo, then go for it. But personally, I have personal pride in my appearance, and in the appearance of my child.




I have 3 pairs of shoes that actually fit me. Due to having very broad feeet, the cheapest pair is my $200 sandals, the most expensive, my $450 hiking boots. If I wear them 12 hours a day, they wear out in 3months and I get bloody sore feet.
Incidently, I also used to have a mohawk.. I spose that offends you as well?
My wife does not wear make-up, does that offend you?
I find it astounding that a vocal supporter of tattoos who had a comment about going naked in her sig until recently finds bare feet offensive.


----------



## macsnake (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

i have 2 great danes and i am getting my first snake on fathers day , but the dogs are my kids , but any animals are welcome in my home


----------



## raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*



ssssnakeman said:


> i love all animals, even toads, but i kill them when i see them,the toads that is.
> but i would happily use half the people who posted in that thread for sharkbait if i had a chance,and im working on it to



Why what did the toads do to you we are in Victoria they are not Cane Toads :evil:


----------



## koubee (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*



ssssnakeman said:


> here is what netting can do
> http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=7593&amp;hl=tiger
> baz



that's shocking, buggers on that dog site. Dog world people can be like that, i've had more than 10 yrs experience wih them, snobby stuck up people.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

So can Reptile people, or bird people or fish people.
Try to understand that these people are uneducated members of the community that have more than likely never seen a snake let alone been able to counteract with one.

Also us hobbyists usually only have the 1 obsession.
For them it is their dogs. Just like us with our reptiles, we may like other animals but we will always put Herps above any other (this is where the almighty jump in to claim no bias). I personally hate spiders. To those who keep spiders as a hobby I am a jerk because I have no problems in squishing them and at a guess I would say 1/2 the members here feel the same but won't voice it lol. 

Carrying on with threats of violence you would commit to them isn't going to change anything is it? If it means so much to you all go join the site &amp; educate them about Herps. Or are reptile keepers above dog owners?


----------



## Mysnakeau (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

I couldn't see it. I am getting a message that page has been disabled or broken.

What was it about?


----------



## Mysnakeau (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*



JandC_Reptiles said:


> Also us hobbyists usually only have the 1 obsession.
> For them it is their dogs. Just like us with our reptiles, we may like other animals but we will always put Herps above any other (this is where the almighty jump in to claim no bias). I personally hate spiders. To those who keep spiders as a hobby I am a jerk because I have no problems in squishing them



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I know you're seriously making a point but it sounded really funny. Just the way you worded the bit about the spiders &amp; squishing them...I hate BIG spiders. 

But I know what you're saying. Everybody is prejudice against anything they dont know about, to protect their own.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

they deleted it and my reply to it lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

Sorry JandC but I disagree mate. I find that if a person posts a topic here about almost any type of wildlife they get a very enthusiastic and informed response. I once resuced a pelican and came her for advice and got the right advice. I have also made a post here about birds that went for many pages. One of my best mates on this site keeps Macaws. If I lived in Victoria I would also keep native mammals. I think they are great. And again, I have posted about a dead sugar glider I found in my back yard with wonderful replies.

Personally, I think we are a very broad minded group. We certainly have members who dont like certain things (and I am probably high on their list) but overall I would think that we are pretty open.

That said, if you read that dog post a number of them were also very sympathetic towads the plight of the snakes. Of course, they got severley flamed but at least they had the guts to stand up for them. I applaud that.

I just htought it was interesting to here the debate form the other side. Like listening to pommy cricket commentators during the ashes.


----------



## C'baoth (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

I hate shoes , that's why i love Queensland . It's our birthright to walk barefoot . Nothing says "How you Doin" More than a gorgeous girl in a public place , barefoot . 

p.s. except for maybe those little librarian glasses . They're pretty good .


----------



## raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*



peterjohnson64 said:


> Didn't mention anyone being a bad person Joe  I also have 2 dogs. Was merely pointing out what THAT community thought of us (or at least our animals)



Wasnt having a shot a you Peter was having a go at the snotty ill educated dog breeders, As you know there is a big chance my snakes will get out and hunt the dogs down :lol:


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

not only did the thread get deleted I got deleted too lol...well I was only trying to help...but I guess Ignorance is bliss



Hello People,

Let me introduce myself I am herpetologist (I study snakes) my attention was given to me by fellow reptile friendly people and considering myself in good connections to your doggy world through my parents who run a boarding kennel in Queensland and have been well known breeds for over 40 years, and I would like to offer my assistance in any questions you may have. Lilly it is unfortunate that your dog was bitten by the snake and sorry to hear that.



Jed
Get some fruit tree netting, and lay it on the ground. Blouse it up a bit. The idea is that the snakes will crawl through it, and be caught. Once you have caught them, you can take the far away to release them - or do the other thing, which is against the law.



This not only cruel to the snake it doesn’t solve the problem, not only does it prevent the snake to escape which it does want to do, no snakes attack for the hell of it. This will allow your dogs to attack which the snake’s only defense is to bite. Snake venom isn’t for protection but to immobilize its prey and break down prey tissue, its an adapted silver. Not only that what are you going to do with the caught snake put yourself in danger? I have been rescuing snakes for 15 years and I have had to deal with snakes caught in these nettings and believe me trying to remove the snake from them brings a sweat up even for me, so its not an easy just take it far away and release it?



Scarlet
I've heard that leaving milk out attracts snakes. Could be an old wives tale.

I love this one, yes it is an old wives tale, along with venomous snakes breeding with non venomous snake such as the harmless carpet snake, and ending with a hybrid venomous carpet, it cant not be achieved. Also keeping a row of geraniums around the garden will not do anything

Jed
So, Collie Lover, just what exactly did my friend, who was asleep in her bed, in a high set house, do to encourage the snake to attack her? Was he short sighted, and mistook her for a rat in a bed? Was he extra hungry? No, he was just a mean snake!!

Well I doubt this every happened in the way you have told it, it is possible that your friend had move and rolled on the snake!!! Snakes have 3 instincts eat, breed and protect themselves, your given snake much more credit than they deserve we are talking about animals that are not that smart, and as for the high set house I have retrieved brown snake off roofs.  

Jed

I've had them rear up to strike me in the paddock - because I was in their territory - which is fair enough. I had one chase the horse I was riding down the road

What a load of rubbish, sorry to be blunt about it, but snakes eye sight isn’t that well, some 5 meters and the snake would have lost you, merely the snake too fright and headed in the same direction as you, it has happened too me and the snake has passed through my legs.

Jed

And - Lillygirl - you are less likely to be bitten if you try to kill them than if you try to catch them.. unless you are experienced in catching them

What are you talking about are you serious or what, that is the most ridicules comment I have read in this post, a snake is far quicker than you and I and a brown snake for example can strike several times before you would know it, it you want to be the hero and try and kill the snake so be it but don’t you dare try and convince other that they would be able to do it, 95% of bite occur when trying to “kill it” the other 5% is from alcohol and I dare say you would consume much with those comments.

Lillygirl
I cant keep handing over $300 to my vet for snake bite treatment, and next time i might not be so lucky as to save my beautiful staffy



But you can ring your nearest National Parks and wildlife office or even the Police to have it removed safely.

Fortunately for me ahs a herpetologist Australia has a mass amount of snake species, unfortunately for you who do not like them, but its not a justified hate, through media, Hollywood and people like JED that fear of snakes is still around, its about education and snakes are here to stay, there isn’t much else you can do but to take the time to learn abit about the species that live in your area. As for killing snakes yes there are laws that allow you to kill them is you or your family are in danger, but doing so you put yourself a great risk and I would never recommend that for anyone, please do yourself a favor and call for help, get someone in that knows what they are doing and stop listening to crazy talkers that really haven’t got any merit to what they are saying JED….Its about education I am not having ago at you JED I deal with comments like this on a daily bases and they are not uncommon thoughts but it does get my goat when people are not prepared to listen. Please fell free to ask any question via email I will only be too happy to help, my email address is [email protected]

Regards and be safe
Marc Furbank Qld


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

not only have the snakes been attacking the dogs , herpers have been attacking the dog people, so please guy lets try and be positive without the abuse...

email sent to me...
Hi Marc 

Unfortunately the forum has come under attack by some people from a herper forum(?) so until things die down, all snake discussion has been removed. 

Cheers 
Troy Cumner 
Dogz Online 
http://www.dogzonline.com.au


----------



## zard (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

Baz, those pics are heartbreaking, i can't believe the poor snake is still alive in the netting.. 


Agamidae, good on you, i thought your responses were informative and importantly not condescending (well most of them haha) if you got one person to listen it is a great achievment.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

I had a snake in bed with me once, anyone have any idea what would pass for a "yellow bellied black snake" in Nowra NSW?
I've also done a stack of rescues from bird netting and I've gotta say every person I dealt with said they were going to remove the netting to keep the snakes safe. But guess the kind of people who ring a snake remover are not the sort who want every snake dead.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

I just said I don't like my family looking like their homeless. 

Get over yourselves- its not like I'm going to go around and shoot everyone who aren't wearing shoes when you're walking around a shopping centre.

Tsidasa- I understand your comment- and in that circumstance its fine- but people walking around doing their weekly shopping in no shoes just irritates me. 

Forgive me for having an opinion. I'm not allowed to have one apparently. I've never said it was a hanging offence- just that I (yes, me and me only) don't like it. 

And SnakeWrangler- if people want to do it, then woohoo for them. I just stated that it peeves me off. If you took offence and want to make it a racist thing- mores the pity. If I told you about my experiences with Aboriginal people you'd be shocked and horrified....after all I've seen, and how I've personally been treated by people of that ethnicity- you know what???? I STILL don't have anything against them. And you know why? Because I don't condemn someone because of their race. I judge everyone on how they treat me. And if they want to not wear shoes, then good on them. I don't care if you're white, green, yellow, black, orange- so don't try to call me a racist because I don't like people who walk around big malls with no shoes on. 

Perhaps when I made my comments, I should have expanded and given a fifty five page essay about what peeves me off so that you wouldn't all be whinging about what I said. 

Here's a clarification: It irritates me when I go out to do my shopping (I'm talking weekly shopping at a big mall) and there are people walking around without shoes on doing their shopping. I don't care if you're wearing pyjamas, just if you have shoes on. 

Yes, its a weird peeve, but its how I was bought up. 

And BTW- just because you might not wear shoes at the shops doesn't mean that I won't talk to you, or be your friend...I don't have to love EVERYTHING someone does in order to be their friends. I just find it personally annoying. 

And as for this thread- I think that the 'dog' people bagging us is much akin to people in here saying that the only good cat is a dead one. Its the same everywhere.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

did it also have a copper coloured head Maggie?


----------



## Nome (Aug 22, 2006)

From what I saw it was the people defending the snakes in a reasonable manner that were being attacked! That post that peterjohnson posted up was a good example, but a mild one at that. All I saw when the link was first put up was that anyone defending the snakes were basically flamed and driven off, by the time I checked again just before it had been deleted.

Good reply marc, shame it got deleted, was very informative without being insulting.

That post that was put up on page 2 is very hyprocritical coming from a dog breeder forum. Telling us to worry about the endangered species of animals instead of brown snakes - why don't dog breeders stop breeding dogs and selling them and concentrating on the thousands of dumped dogs a year.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*



> Unfortunately the forum has come under attack by some people from a herper forum


..."......grrr with my ninja computer skills i could sabotage that site within an hour...."


told ya.....word is the administrating server was hijacked and the words BREDLI FOREVER were emblazoned into the source code of the site where the admin password should be,....


hmmm wonder how that happened


----------



## C'baoth (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

Too true &amp; lord forbid if a Mouse Lover was to read some of our posts :twisted:


----------



## Magpie (Aug 22, 2006)

Long time ago PeterJ, long before my reptile keeping days. All I know is we thought it was a YBBS.
I was stoked, but cautious at the same time.


----------



## cris (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

There were definately a few bad apples there and i did read most of it before it was gone. If you didnt know such views existed in society you would have to be more ignorant than the idiot who say "that the only good snake is a dead one".
To relate it to ppl keeping dogs is just.... stupid(only moderator friendly way to say it)

As for the bare feet thing i think you should realise that this is the same sort of phobia that ppl who kill any snake they see have.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*



> As for the bare feet thing i think you should realise that this is the same sort of phobia that ppl who kill any snake they see have



What??


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

AL, I never tried to make you a racist, I was saying that there is an entire group of people who you would class as looking like hobos just because they don't wear shoes everywhere. You are entitled to your opinion, but its not like you said "I don't like it when people walk around with no shoes on", you said they looked like homeless people and went further and said they looked like hobos, would you not be offended if someone said you looked like a hobo, for any reason, let alone simply because you didn't wear shoes?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*

SnakeWrangler- there are other things that contribute to me using those words, things which I won't reveal lest I be slaughtered with another lot of flames. 

I understand your point. I retract my homeless and hobo remarks. Perhaps I worded it wrong. 

As I said- just because someone doesn't wear them doesn't make them my instant lifelong enemy, just that it peeves me off. 

There's lots of things about me that I'm sure friends of mine don't like, but that doesn't make them love me any less.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 22, 2006)

> Why what did the toads do to you we are in Victoria they are not Cane Toads


havnt always live in frankston raptor,lol


> Baz, those pics are heartbreaking, i can't believe the poor snake is still alive in the netting..


it didnt zard i had to euthanise the poor bugger,


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 22, 2006)

Maggie, most local YBBS are copperheads.


----------



## rumfreak (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

not a dog fan myself the hair gets everywhere


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

I have heard of green tree snakes being called yellow bellied black snakes.. That was in nth QLD tho..


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

..thats what some of the locals called them anyway..


----------



## Magpie (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

Here's a really bad photo, taken on 35mm 12 years ago with a crap camera then transferred to digital by the expedient of me taking a picture of it (using flash) with my digital cam 
But I think it's a copperhead.


----------



## raptor (Aug 23, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> > Why what did the toads do to you we are in Victoria they are not Cane Toads
> 
> 
> havnt always live in frankston raptor,lol
> ...



Perhaps you should have been more specific and said Cane Toads


----------



## raptor (Aug 23, 2006)

Well said Mark


----------



## GreenWillow (Aug 23, 2006)

> I hate shoes , that's why i love Queensland . It's our birthright to walk barefoot . Nothing says "How you Doin" More than a gorgeous girl in a public place , barefoot .
> 
> p.s. except for maybe those little librarian glasses . They're pretty good .


I wear shoes everywhere. I also pumice and moisturise my feet daily. I feel it's only considerate to anyone who might happen to get near them... after first letting down my hair and removing my librarian glasses. :wink:


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

i have been reading the dogzonline thread about snakes and my Grandmother who is an animal lover and dog breeder for over 20yrs needs to get on there and give them all a good talking to. She has lived on property over 30 yrs and not had any drama's with snakes???
When i talk ed to my mother about it she made a good point

"They probably wont do any of the things they said because they are all talk no action.....if they
are sitting on a PC talking about it, they are not outside doing it...
Probably some fat computer nerd who has never seen a snake" 

i hope so!!!


----------



## peterescue (Aug 23, 2006)

i have dog leather shoes


----------



## cris (Aug 23, 2006)

> i have dog leather shoes


well aslong as you wear them, are they comfortable and stretchy. I had some kangaroo leather shoes once they were great. Cant say i have heard of dog leather shoes before how much are they?


----------



## GreenWillow (Aug 23, 2006)

Ew... would they make your feet smell like dog? :shock:


----------



## PremierPythons (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: RE: Bit Heartless*



> I have 3 pairs of shoes that actually fit me. Due to having very broad feeet, the cheapest pair is my $200 sandals, the most expensive, my $450 hiking boots. If I wear them 12 hours a day, they wear out in 3months and I get bloody sore feet.




I can sympathize with that mate.. I wear 16EE shoes..


----------



## Magpie (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Bit Heartless*

I think Peter is making a joke about snake skin boots.


----------



## GreenWillow (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Bit Heartless*

Oh. Do they make your feet smell like snake?


----------



## cris (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Bit Heartless*



> I think Peter is making a joke about snake skin boots.


I thought of that after i posted, im a bit slow  I thought they would have just been imported or something.
I have wide feet too, by the time my shoes are all stretched out and comfortable there almost always destroyed inside and out. I only wear shoes when legally required(this includes driving) or required for a dress code, I guess some ppl would say i look like a bum but i couldnt care less.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: Dog lovers are herp haters.*



AntaresiaLady said:


> SnakeWrangler- there are other things that contribute to me using those words, things which I won't reveal lest I be slaughtered with another lot of flames.
> 
> I understand your point. I retract my homeless and hobo remarks. Perhaps I worded it wrong.
> 
> ...


I don't want to seem insensitive to your other circumstances, but you have to realise that even if there is something to validate your statement, I don't know these other things so I can only react to what is presented.

Anyway, I don't dislike you for saying it, I know almost nothing about you so how could I, I was just offended that you would use such strong terms to describe something so trivial, at least to me it is trivial, obviously not to you.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 31, 2006)

Well its been added back to there site...and some of their members had relied to me..but unfortunately I am not allowed to post back a reply, some question where great other were just crazy...but here is my replies that I wasnt able to post on the dog forum......


Souff
I am a dogologist and unlike you, I will be brief with my post and hopefully not as rude. I disagree with most of what you say and I have heard it all before from the snakies - about the only thing I agree with you on here is the speed at which angry snakes can move.
I would like to come back in the next life as a GIANT KOOKABURRA that reproduces new kookaburras every month and has GIANT EAGLES for its friends and we could all breakfast together and belt the be Jesus out of every snake before we ate it.
THE ONLY GOOD SNAKE IS A DEAD SNAKE - at least until the odds are evened up a bit.



So exactly what do you disagree on? Please explain….. From your comment I believe it a short cut to thinking…..and forgive me if I sound rude but the ignorance shown on this site is overwhelming 



Jed
Right - my friend was asleep in her own bed, under a mosquito net, in a highset house. The snake was on the flooor, so it is impossible she rolled on it. It struck her (through the netting) on the arm, which was on the edge of the bed. Now, it is possible that the snake was on the bed, and was flung to the floor when she screamed and shook her arm, but it is unlikely, as it was outside the netting.


So I am confused here…lol…impossible/could be possibly on the bed please make up your mind Jed or is the tall story growing as you are proven wrong? So your telling me that the snake on the flooor looked up at the arm on the side of the bed which wasn’t moving and said…hay why not bite that to see what its will do…because this evil creature with this ability to create thought in this way, which again you give them more credit, they are not smart in this way…they are driven by instinct only.


Jed
So, the snakes I thought were rearing up to strike were standing up to see the sun more closely? To improve their sun tan? I accept that the snake may not have been chasing the horse I was riding down the road, he may simply have wriggled onto the track and been heading in the same direction. I've seen plenty which haven't taken any notice, or disappeared in the other direction, but NO ONE should assume that EVERY snake is going to leave. And if you know as much about snakes as you claim, you ought to be aware of that. there is a big difference between captive snakes in an enclosure, and snakes in the bush. 



Snakes will defend themselves when attacked you way you tell this beauty of a story is some what missing leading to everyone, quote: I had one chase the horse I was riding down the road. So JED you are back tracking on this one, I don’t believe a assured that the snake will go away, however it is more than likely to move away than attack. For my education in reptiles, it has been a major part in my life, I have written many scientific reports, not only the study of “wild snakes” but in captivity to, I run the Brisbane Snake Catchers for the last 15 years, I milk snakes for venom research. I produced a documentary on Fijian sea snakes..I think Jed you are struggling for intelligence with your non productive comments such as quote: So, the snakes I thought were rearing up to strike were standing up to see the sun more closely? To improve their sun tan? Please feel free to ask reasonably questions and I am more than happy to debate.




Jed

And, what exactly are the % of success if you try to catch it? Far less than if you try to kill it!! I'll ignore the nasty remark about my alcohol consumption, which, incidentally breaches the forum rules, and which IMHO, makes about as much sense as some of your other remarks.


Well…statistically 95% of all bites are from either trying to catch or kill the snake, 3% are from men aged between 18-30 and usually consumed by alcohol 2% are questionable accidents



I don't think you have much practical experience with REAL snakes, and I dont think you have much relevant advice to offer.

 I refer to my comments earlier about my experience with Snakes 

I don't go around popping off every snake I've seen, but I don't think you and your friends ought to come on here promoting snakes as nice kissy things - a lot of snakes are dangerous.

 and where did I say they were kissy things, they are just mis-understood, and believe me I know they are dangerous but so are your words and suggestion on dealing with them, which is my point entirely

And, you refute anecdotal evidence regarding angry snakes as a whole lot of myths. I could relate dozens of stories about snakes, but I don't altogether believe them, so I've only related things I know are 100% accurate,

 Which is debatably questionable



or which are first hand experiences. I have had a brown snake cross my leg when I was kneeling, without a problem, chased a tiger snake outside, again without a problem - had a mulga snake in a grid make threatening noises at the kids every time they crossed the grid on their way to and from the school bus, had a brown snake strike at me from a loading ramp as I passed - too far away to be bitten, but I didn't know he was there, had a snake wrap itself around a horses fetlock and fall off - luckily, he didn't bite.

and all this goes on around you place I don’t think so, what town are you from?

They are part of our ecology, and ought to be left alone, BUT there are times in the real world, when they cannot be left alone, and this poster came here asking what to do - she has been given some practical advice on how to keep her dogs safe, which was the point of the exercise.

 Indeed it this correct but you striking fear into people is counter productive


Personally, I don't have mesh around the fences on this property, but I did on the last one. There comes a time when you are sick of losing animals to snakebite, when it could just as easily have been one of the kids, or you who was bitten, so you do whatever you need to do to keep yourself safe.

 and the best thing you can do is leave it alone



Incidentally, making nasty personal comments doesn't win you any friends either.

 This is only because someone with a little more experience on the subject has come alone and contradicted your comments, and ditto about the nasty comments which do not bother me as I know what I say is un questionably the truth, but I am blunt and straight to the point, but you need to practice the art of listening, I would do the same if it was about dogs, and like I said I have been around dogs all my life….due to my parents, but I really know nothing more.



Raz
Are you still around, Marc? If so, can you clear up the question about serum sickness? I'm finding it quite difficult to get any info about it that isnt conflicting.


 LOL…hello Raz, sorry I was not ably to log in until things died down here on the forum….Ok anti venom is created by injecting small quantities of venom into large horse over a period of time, during this time the horse start to become immune to the venom, the proteins for immunity is stored in the white blood cells in the horse, these white blood cell are separated from the red blood cells and creates our anti venom, unfortunately a lot of people can not accept horse blood, I for one. And the its is the help of adrenalin that helps us get thru it, serum sickness is our body dealing with the horse blood and its not a nice after affect. 




well marc
for many years i copped the same crap after having been chased by a red bellied black some 100 metres before it gave up.

 rubbish, reptiles are cold blooded and with in seconds over excited reptile including snakes build up lactic acid which prevents mussel from operating properly and start to shut down, so physically its impossible 

now why would a stupid female think that. 

 not sure you are telling the story

well when it rears up with its head in a shape like a cobra that to me says "strike" mode to me. yep i upset it. stepped on a grass tussock it was curled under and it was after me trying to strike every throw of its head at me, i couldnt believe how fast it kept comming. i ran for my life and fortunately got enough distance on it I gather my getting past your magic 5 metres from it before it finally stopped racing after me. thank goodness as I was so petrified I then had a tachacardia attack and had to crawl the rest of the way from the paddock to the house.

 fear like that does somewhat warp one perception on the situation 

umpteen years later walking through a windy paddock i noticed about 20 feet away a stick in the air but instead it was blowing into the wind, it got to within 3 metres of me before i realised the "Stick" was actually a red bellied black in strike mode its head reared up over the grass some 10 to 12 inches its head flattened in full threat comming for me, again i ran like a rabbit. it kept comming and as i passed my all those years doubing hubby he couldnt believe his eyes, fortunately he ran as fast as me with the confounded thing now chasing my husband.

how mr know all.

explain that????????????????

 comments like “how Mr know all” would surely indicate that what ever I say to would not be taken seriously, again I believe this is a tall story made up for augment sake and I believe that your encounters if it happened at all is perceptively altered by your fear and lack of willingness to learn and understand, snakes. 

I am not here to create trouble, but I will not stand by and read some of the nonsense and not say anything, I don’t consider myself a Mr. know all, this is my profession and take it or leave it but some of you a grossly wrong and that is in its entirety more dangerous than the snakes…

Regards 
Marc


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 31, 2006)

Great work marc. Funny thing isnt it. People swear they get chased. And has anyone ever seen a brown snake strike. The last thing it would ever do is the cobra thing. Too slow!!

I doubt you will change their minds mate but at least you did th eright thing by our animals.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah i think i will leave it at that...lol


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA the ignorance of some people amazes me..
as if have an exclusive forum for PURE BREED dogs only?! What snobs!

mind you though.. I am an avid dog lover...and reptile lover as well...so they do exsist!


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*

*Classic stuff AGAMIDAE!!!* You are certainly more patient than I am!  

I always find it amusing hearing peoples chase stories! :lol: 100 mtrs!!!!!! Can you honestly imagine that? The last thing these people witness is the snake hissing and “perhaps” throw a “back-off” strike at them – they never turn around while running to see if this thing's hot on their heals! :lol: Reminds me of the scene in funny farm where Chevy Chase is running around the backyard with a rubber snakes tied to his pants :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: Bit Heartless*



AGAMIDAE said:


> So exactly what do you disagree on? Please explain….. From your comment I believe it a short cut to thinking…..and forgive me if I sound rude but the ignorance shown on this site is overwhelming


Agreed! its funny in a sad way!


----------

